# Brown&sharp Dynamaster Vertical Mill



## trg-s338 (Aug 19, 2015)

Built about 1955.  I am giving away this mill to someone who will restore it for I have a severe life situation change and cannot do it.  This was a beautiful functional mill from a closing machine shop when I took possession of it but have foolishly left it outdoors and deferred maintenance on it and therefore it has rusted. Time is not on my side as far as getting this adopted out and I am regretful that I have wasted it. It is located in southern CA in south Orange County.  Please see Craigslist post id: 5163913879 for pictures and detail.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/5163913879.html


----------



## brino (Aug 19, 2015)

trg-s338,

That machine is not in too bad of shape, definitely restoreable.
I am sure you find a willing and able adoption candidate for it; and when you do, please let yourself off the hook regret-wise.
We have all had some opportunities pass us by, but we can only change the future.

I am sorry to hear that things are not going your way right now.
Concentrate on the things that matter most first, and the rest will work out.

Best wishes.
-brino

BTW: if I was anywhere near you I'd buy it for a reasonable price.


----------



## trg-s338 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Brino for the kind words.  it is what it is and I just gotta move forward. Thanks again.


----------

